

Non-profit hackerspace hit with a hefty tax bill despite tax-exempt status. - noonespecial
http://hackaday.com/2010/03/16/tax-exempt-geek-group-hit-with-huge-tax-bill/

======
noonespecial
Youtube vids with more details:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGOBR5Z4fSM>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPnxjCxBbKY>

